# EPA and USDA Pollinator Summit 3/5 live-streamed webinar



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

One of the members of my club forwarded this to me. It's the first I've heard of it...

Tony P.



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 4, 2013

Media Advisory: EPA’s Pollinator Summit on March 5

WASHINGTON - The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) will hold a public meeting with key stakeholders to collaborate on activities to protect honey bees and other pollinators from pesticide risks.

Bees are an important component of agricultural production and are critical to food and ecosystems. The summit will be an opportunity to advance our collective understanding and efforts to protect them.

The EPA has been working aggressively to protect honey bees and other pollinators. The summit is part of the agency’s ongoing collaboration with beekeepers, growers, pesticide manufacturers and federal and state agencies to manage potential risks to bees.

WHAT: EPA and USDA Pollinator Summit

WHO:Officials from EPA, USDA, agricultural workers and farmers; beekeepers; pesticide industry and trade associations; environmental, consumer, and farm worker groups; animal welfare organizations; pesticide users and growers; pest consultants; state, local and tribal governments and academia.

WHEN: Tuesday, March 5, 2013, from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. EST 

WHERE: Live streamed webinar will be conducted over Adobe Connect: https://epa.connectsolutions.com/crosspollinate/ <https://epa.connectsolutions.com/crosspollinate/> 

This meeting is also open to the public at 2777 S. Crystal Dr., Office of Pesticide Programs, First Floor Conference Center, One Potomac Yard (South Bldg.), Arlington, VA 22202. Seating is limited. Comments may be made during the public comment session of the meeting; invited presenters will provide briefings and information on their current activities.

For seating reservations, please email [email protected] <mailto[email protected]> . For further information or to request accommodations of a disability, please contact Mary Clock-Rust ([email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> ).

More on the Pollinator Summit, full agenda and instructions on how to access the webinar: http://www.epa.gov/oppfead1/cb/csb_page/updates/2013/pollin-summit.html <http://www.epa.gov/oppfead1/cb/csb_page/updates/2013/pollin-summit.html>

More on pollinator protection: http://www.epa.gov/opp00001/ecosystem/pollinator/index.html <http://www.epa.gov/opp00001/ecosystem/pollinator/index.html>


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Agenda

(Presenters in italics following topic.)

8:30 – 8:40 am - Introduction (10 min)

Purpose and expectations of summit– Dr. Steven Bradbury - 10 min

8:40-10:10 am - Dust Focus Group (90 min)

8:40 - 9:10 am - Corn Dust Research Consortium–Laurie Davies-Adams/ Pollinator Partnership and David Inouye, Ph.D./University of Maryland – 30 min
9:10 - 9:35 am - Talc replacement – Bill Hairston/Bayer CropScience - 25 min
9:35 - 9:55 am - Equipment manufacturing response – International Standard Development-Nick Tindall/Association of Equipment Manufacturers – 20 min
9:55 - 10:10 am - Clarifying Q & A for Dust Group presenters – 15 min

10:10 - 10:25 am - Break (15 min)

10:25 AM – 12:20 pm - Seed Treatment Group (115 min)

10:25 - 10:50 am - Formulation Technology Innovation and Improvements-Dr. Palle Pedersen/Syngenta Seed Care Institute - 25 min.
10:50 – 11:05 am - Seed Applied Additives, Coatings, including new polymer technologies– Mike McFatrich/Becker-Underwood-15 min.
11:05 – 12:05 pm - Seed Treatment Application – 60 min.
The Overall Value of Seed Treatments– Raymond P. Knake – 15 min.
The Value of Seed Treatments to Growers-Jay Lynch/ Iowa Corn Grower-15 min.
Preparation of Seed for Treatment–Warren Richardson – DuPont Pioneer-15 min.
Commercial & Downstream seed treatment application processes – Lynell Boyd/ Monsanto-15 min.
12:05 -12:20 pm - Clarifying Q & A for Seed Treatment Group presenters – 15 min.

12:20 – 1:35 pm - Lunch (75 min.)

1:35 – 3:40 pm - Best Management Practices and Communication (125 min.)

1:35 - 2:05 pm - Joint CLA/ASTA Seed Treatment Stewardship Guide document-Lisa Nichols/ASTA--30 min.
2:05 - 2:35 pm - Mitigation of bee exposure to pesticides in and outside of the hive-Jeff Pettis/USDA-ARS-30 min.
2:35 - 2:55 pm - Beekeeping Industry Perspective- Bret Adee/Commercial Beekeeper-20 min.
2:55 - 3:25 pm - Communication/Education/Outreach Initiatives-Wayne Buhler/ NC State University*-30 min.
3:25 - 3:40 pm - Clarifying Q & A for BMPs panel presenters – 15 min.

3:40 - 3:55 pm - Break (15 min.)

3:55 - 5:00 pm - Wrap-Up (65 min.)

3:55 – 4:35 pm - Questions and Answers on Overall Summit-40 min.
4:35 - 5:00 pm - Lessons learned, next steps, progress, and future opportunity for collaboration- Dr. Steven Bradbury-25 min.

Date, Time and Location
The meeting will be held on March 5, 2013, from 8:30 AM to 5:00 PM EST at the Office of Pesticide Programs, First Floor Conference Center, One Potomac Yard (South Bldg.), 2777 S. Crystal Dr., Arlington, VA 22202.

How to get involved
This meeting is open to the public and seating is limited. Comments may be made during the public comment session of the meeting.
Accessing the Webinar

The webinar (a live streamed program of presentations at the conference) will be conducted over Adobe Connect. 

To join the meeting, please use the following link during the event from 8:00 AM – 5:00 PM, March 5, 2013: https://epa.connectsolutions.com/crosspollinate/

Please sign in with your FULL NAME AND AFFILIATION.

You will need speakers (or headphones) on your computer for this webinar.

To Ask a Question During the Webinar:

Email questions to [email protected], who will forward them periodically to presenters during the presentations. We will make every effort to have all questions answered. If there is time is too short for all questions to be addressed, we will email responses following the Summit.

If you have never attended an Adobe Connect meeting before:

-Test your connection: https://epa.connectsolutions.com/common/help/en/support/meeting_test.htm

-Get a quick overview: http://www.adobe.com/go/connectpro_overview

Adobe, the Adobe logo, Acrobat and Adobe Connect are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Adobe Systems Incorporated in the United States and/or other countries.

For seating reservations, please email [email protected]. For further information or to request accommodation of a disability, please contact Mary Clock-Rust ([email protected])
Additional information

The EPA’s pollinator protection efforts


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Today.


----------

